# Golden Feet



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted just the right size. But in truth Caue's are a little on the upper edge of just the right size. :


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a multiple choice poll because I know a lot of us have more than 1 golden.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My MIL think they have the cutest feet she has ever seen.  They are proportionant with their size.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I put down just the right size, because each of my dog's feet seem to match their built.

Brady's feet are big and round. MacKenzie's feet are daintier, and more slender. If I compare them to their overall body shape they much. Brady is solid, heavier and wider boned than MacKenzie. MacKenzie has a very slender built.

My mother always thought she had big feet, even though they are probably pretty close to normal at a size 7 1/2 or size 8. She her saying is "It takes a bigger foundation to hold up a Cathedral than an outhouse."


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden has oversized giant clodhoppers for feets. Proof can be examined in this thread


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Love his (max) super black nose too! Davis is a pretty big guy, but people always comment on his lion sized paws.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No one believes the paw print tattoo on my leg is Tucker's actual paw print LOL.

He has big feets!!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Hayden's feet are just the right size!

Duke's feet are HUGE and he's always stepping on my feet lol I just washed my shoes and just one trip with him they are ick again


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you ask about the thickness of the golden's bones. You usually see if your golden has thick bones by looking at the feet and head.

My Geena doesn't have very thick bones/feet... but it's not bad in a female. All her other sisters are like her but their mom is more big boned. 

It's more important that males have thicker bones. I'm only talking about the breed standard


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

When Chester was a puppy, his paws were huge! We really thought he was gonna end up being a big boy just because of the size of his paws. I think everything on his body grew besides his feet...so now they're just the right size.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

caligal said:


> Love his (max) super black nose too! Davis is a pretty big guy, but people always comment on his lion sized paws.


 

Just saw this thanks! 

And as an aside, you know what they say about a boy dog with big feet? :curtain:


----------

